# hdmi sound systemweit aktivieren - alsa oder pulseaudio?

## casualx

hallo 

ich habe nen neuen pc und zum ersten mal sound per hdmi (nvidia gti 560 ti).

ne ganz nette sache eigentlich denn mein compi läuft über den led fernseher.

habe nach ersten veruschen mit "reinem" alsa nicht viel hinbekommen,jedoch scheinnt der sound unter kde anwendungen zu laufen.phonon hats erkannt und auch beim alsamixer habe ich alles unmuted. 

wo es dann eben nicht funktioniert ist bei allem anderen wie zbsp flashplayer oder nem game wie warsow. ich habe nun mal linux mint installiert wo es nach der standard installation geklappt hat. ich konnte da ganz einfach umstellen in der gui und das läuft systemweit. habe mir schon anraten lassen auf pulseaudio umzusteigen doch das funktioniert irgendwie auch nicht.

was ich nicht verstehe und warum ich jetz hier nicht gleich ein haufen ausgabezeilen und logfiles poste ist, da ich echt keinen plan habe warum das unter kde teils läuft und teils nicht.

weiss mir jemand irgend nen tipp wie eich weiterfahren soll?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also erst mal kann ich dein Problem so nicht nachvollziehen. Sound geht, aber nicht immer. Wenn es manchmal geht, dann kann das Problem nicht zu groß sein. Aber ohne sonstige Hinweise?

Und zu der Frage, alsa oder pulseaudio kann ich nur sagen: pulseaudio. Funktioniert mit KDE wunderbar. Es wird viel negatives drüber gesagt, weil es sehr unfertig ins Ubuntu rein gedrückt wurde. Ist viel besser zu regeln, z.B. der Pegel für jede Anwendung unabhängig und funktioniert bei mir bei um nichts schlechter als alsa.

----------

## forrestfunk81

Über welches Backend läuft denn KDE bei dir?

System settings -> Multimedia -> Tab Backend

Und mit welchen USE Flags wurde Phonon gebaut?

Linux Mint läuft iirc standardmäßig mit Pulseaudio. Wenn KDE bei dir doch über Pulseaudio läuft und damit funktioniert, kannst du den verbleibenden alsa Sound über pulseaudio umleiten. In die ~/.asoundrc folgendes eintragen:

```
cm.pulse {

            type pulse

}

ctl.pulse {

            type pulse

}

pcm.!default {

        type pulse

}

ctl.!default  {

        type pulse

}

```

----------

## casualx

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Also erst mal kann ich dein Problem so nicht nachvollziehen. Sound geht, aber nicht immer. Wenn es manchmal geht, dann kann das Problem nicht zu groß sein. Aber ohne sonstige Hinweise?
> 
> Und zu der Frage, alsa oder pulseaudio kann ich nur sagen: pulseaudio. Funktioniert mit KDE wunderbar. Es wird viel negatives drüber gesagt, weil es sehr unfertig ins Ubuntu rein gedrückt wurde. Ist viel besser zu regeln, z.B. der Pegel für jede Anwendung unabhängig und funktioniert bei mir bei um nichts schlechter als alsa.

 

ja geht mir eben auch so deshalb hatte ich auch keinen plan wie und wo um das zu beheben. bei mint habe ich mit pulseaudo schon beste erfahrungen gemacht denn da lief es ohne probleme durch kurzes umstellen im mixer, und eben auch system weit[/code]

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> Über welches Backend läuft denn KDE bei dir?
> 
> System settings -> Multimedia -> Tab Backend

 

backend ist gstreamer

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und mit welchen USE Flags wurde Phonon gebaut?
> 
> 

 

I] media-libs/phonon

     Available versions:  4.4.2 ~4.4.3 4.5.0 4.5.1-r1 ~4.6.0-r1 **9999 {{alsa aqua debug +gstreamer pulseaudio vlc zeitgeist}}

     Installed versions:  4.5.1-r1(23:27:45 08/08/12)(gstreamer pulseaudio -aqua -debug -vlc)

     Homepage:            https://projects.kde.org/projects/kdesupport/phonon

     Description:         KDE multimedia API

[I] kde-base/phonon-kde

     Available versions:  (4) 4.7.4 4.8.3 ~4.8.4 ~4.8.5 ~4.9.0

        {{alsa aqua debug pulseaudio}}

     Installed versions:  4.8.3(4)(23:28:18 08/08/12)(alsa pulseaudio -aqua -debug)

     Homepage:            http://phonon.kde.org

     Description:         Phonon KDE Integration

```
aplay -l
```

```
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****                                                                                                                                                   

card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 0: ALC892 Analog [ALC892 Analog]                                                                                                                          

  Subdevices: 1/1                                                                                                                                                                             

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0                                                                                                                                                                  

card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 1: ALC892 Digital [ALC892 Digital]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 7: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 8: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 9: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

```

make.conf

```
source "/var/lib/layman/make.conf"

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

#CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

#CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

#CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

#USE="mmx sse sse2"

###############################################################################

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

#CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CFLAGS="-march=corei7 -O2 -pipe" 

#CFLAGS="-march=corei7 -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector-all -fpic -fpie -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2" 

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/ http://gentoo-euetib.upc.es/mirror/gentoo/ http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

USE="-nsplugin alsa pulseaudio qt4 kde X dbus -gtk -gnome dbus evdev udev jpeg jit"

LINGUAS="de"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64"

```

wenn ich mit "emerge -NavD world" die betroffenen pakete neu installiere kriege ich keinen sound mehr

hab gerade noch ein bischen mehr gegooglet und noch ein tut gefunden http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/PulseAudio werd das noch einmal ganz vorsichtig durchgehen und hoffe es klappt...besten dank aber schon mal von meiner seite...

muss immer wieder sagen das gentoo schon einfach ne super nette community hat. da könntne sich einige andere distros und foren ne scheibe abschneiden....

----------

## flammenflitzer

Selbe GraKa, gleiches Problem. Nach langem recherchieren halbwegs gelöst.

pulseaudio als Standardausgabe.

Siehe auch hier.

https://www.google.de/search?q=HDMI+Soundausgabe+Nvidia+560+ti+&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a

Treffer --> HDMI Soundausgabe Nvidia 560 ti - Forum - CHIP Online

----------

## casualx

 *Quote:*   

> Selbe GraKa, gleiches Problem. Nach langem recherchieren halbwegs gelöst.
> 
> pulseaudio als Standardausgabe. 
> 
> Siehe auch hier.
> ...

 

war gestern spät in der nacht noch per zufall aud deinem thread im chipforum und werds mal ausprobieren.

ich habe noch mint nebenbei installiert da funktioniert im übrigen alles total fehlerfrei nach der standardinstallation.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Funktioniert es? Bei mir nicht mehr.

----------

## casualx

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Funktioniert es? Bei mir nicht mehr.

 

 :Very Happy: 

läufts bei dir inzwischen?

also ich habs heute zum laufen gebracht über ein kleines script

~/.asoundrc

```

pcm.!default {

    type hw

    card 1

    device 7

}

```

das ganze ohne pulseaudio oder irgendwas

hab in der /etc/modprobe.d/ die option erhöht

```

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=5 #hab noch ein paar devices

```

/etc/make.conf

```

USE="gudev hwdb consolekit python policykit alsa X qt3support qt4 kde dbus -gtk -gnome dbus evdev udev jpeg jit"

```

eix nvidia drivers

```

[I] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

     Available versions:  96.43.20^s 96.43.23^s 173.14.35^s 173.14.36^s 295.71^s 295.75^s 304.60^s 304.64^s (~)310.19^s {{+X acpi custom-cflags gtk kernel_FreeBSD kernel_linux multilib pax_kernel (+)tools}}

     Installed versions:  310.19^s(16:59:45 12/17/12)(X acpi kernel_linux multilib tools -kernel_FreeBSD -pax_kernel)

     Homepage:            http://www.nvidia.com/

     Description:         NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

```

eix gentoo-sources

```

Installed versions:  3.5.7(3.5.7)^bs(13:50:56 12/17/12)(-build -deblob -symlink)

```

[/quote]

hoffe du hast es schon hingekriegt oder das es laufen wird.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke. Ich bin jetzt von Pulseaudio weg, da ich damit nur Probleme hatte. Momentan funktioniert es unter Kde ohne pulseaudio. Ich kann in vlc immer das passende Audio dev auswählen.

----------

## musv

 *casualx wrote:*   

>  *flammenflitzer wrote:*   Funktioniert es? Bei mir nicht mehr. 
> 
> läufts bei dir inzwischen?
> 
> also ich habs heute zum laufen gebracht über ein kleines script
> ...

 

Die Config kannst du auch systemweit als /etc/asound.conf abspeichern. 

Die direkte Zuordnung in der asound.conf hat noch einen weiteren Vorteil: Es ist bit-perfect. Wenn Pulseaudio da was zusammenmischt oder bei Alsa das dmix verwendet wird, kommt der miserable Resampler zum Einsatz. 

Nachteil: Die Soundkarte wird blockiert, wenn jemand darauf zugreift. d.h. kein Mixing mehr möglich.

----------

